# Bam is Crafting Tulip Surprise Box! [ CLOSED ]



## Amissapanda (Apr 28, 2020)

Rules/guidelines:

1. Comment here if you would like to come!
2. I'll be waiting at the airport and walk you over to Bam! He is in an area with lots of flower hybrids, so *please don't run over them*!
3. I will be allowing one person at a time so I can walk people individually. Please be patient until it's your turn!
4. Donations of NMT or pink/blue/purple hyacinths are welcome and super appreciated, but _not_ required!
5. Please leave through the airport naturally! Do not use the minus (-) button or he may stop crafting!

I will send you a DM when it's your turn and send you the code! (Your comment here will be LIKED when I have sent you the code!) Again, please be patient! I will do my best to get to absolutely everyone who wants to come and get the recipe.

Note: It's currently raining on my island, as well.


----------



## froggycrosser (Apr 28, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## katlana (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## ConiBear (Apr 28, 2020)

can i come visit?


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 28, 2020)

All those who have commented have been taken care of! Thank you~! : )

And aaahh--I didn't see them before, but thank you, whoever left the two purple hyacinths! That's very sweet of you!


----------



## Aliya (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 28, 2020)

Still open for now, if anyone else wants the DIY! If interested parties are through, I'll close up in roughly about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to stop by! Send the Dodo code whenever you see this.


----------



## Treeleaf (Apr 28, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 28, 2020)

Alrighty, last call for this DIY!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

All closed up! Thanks~


----------

